# Is Liquidlogic's lil joe alright for a first WW kayak?



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

It depends mostly on your size. Assuming you are on the smaller side of things, I think it's a great first boat, especially if you found one for cheap and can fit in it. If you are larger, you may want to wait. Having a kayak be too small will not only be uncomfortable, but will be a little "squirrely" (tippy, won't respond as well). I squeezed into one at about 5'7 150lbs and it was about as tight as I could go in a kayak. If the size is right I thought it was a fun boat and pretty forgiving. It's an older model but it's more about what feels right to you than anything.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

That is a good learning kayak for a smaller person, if the price is right <$350. I've put beginners in a Lil' Joe and they've done well. It's got good primary stability and isn't bad to roll. Secondary stability is a little tougher for beginners, but you'll figure that out with some trial and error. You can also advance with it too as it has an edge and is pretty good for surfing. I'd say go for it.

Edit: Didn't see Paul had already answered you. So I'll say something i wouldn't normally say - listen to Paul.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Ditto, depends on your size. I have some that we have been teaching beginners out of for 10+ years. I can paddle one a 5'10" and 175 with size ten feet just fine but this would be a top end for a beginner. Ideally you would be between 110 and 170lbs to learn in it. Much bigger and you would start to get a little tippy


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

I have one and I'm 5'10 and 150lbs. If you are the right size and getting a good deal on it go for it. It is a fun boat.
Make sure you check for oil-canning unless you are getting a really good deal on it.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I'm 5'9'', around 180 lbs, the Lil Joe was my first whitewater kayak and I absolutely loved it.  I had to sell it to accommodate my move to Vietnam but if I hadn't, I would still own it to this day. Never took it creeking but does great both in big water and small technical streams. Very stable and forgiving and fun!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

My first boat was a LL trigger (the baby version of the LiL' Joe). It was a great boat to learn in. In fact - sometimes I wish I still had it.


----------

